# Liste aller PS Befehle auf Englisch ?



## CvH (12. Januar 2002)

Da ich irgendwie massieve Probleme habe die Englischen Tuts zum laufen zu bekommen habe ich eine Frage !

Gibts eine Liste wo alle PS befehle und Funktionen des Interface auf Eng gibts auch die namen der Filter etc ... das würde die Arbeit mit dem Eng Tuts ungemein vereinfachen !


----------



## Firehawk (12. Januar 2002)

Filter deutsch <-> englisch 
Ebenenstile deutsch <-> englisch 

Bei sonstigen Begriffen (Paint Bucket fällt mir z.B. grad ein = Farbeimer) einfach die Suchfunktion nutzen... der ein oder andere Begriff ist garantiert schon mal gefallen und erklärt worden


----------



## flip (12. Januar 2002)

*www.google.de ist dein freund...*

http://www.geekbombs.net/tutorials/adobe_shortcuts.shtml
hier auch noch mal die shortcuts für PS sowohl für pc, als auch für mac.
flip


----------



## Yasemin (12. Januar 2002)

Danke für die Links. Die ebenenstile hab ich auch schon gesucht


----------

